# Parkistanis - high flyer pigeon



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

We call this pigeon parkistanis in Sri Lanka, but i am sure this is the wrong name for it. It is a proven high flyer and very popular. can someone help me identify this breed

warriec


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

*Breeds*

The pigeon in the pic looks like a "Qabli kabutar" which is a high flyer though there are many breeds of it like "makway","chittey" etc..

The pigeon also looks like a Bombay/ New Delhi Qabli of India..
What are SURKHAS in english?


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

go to google.com and Search " aseel" and a link will lead you to a pakistani site where all pakistani highflyer breeds are posted with pics..


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

cant find this link


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

very pretty bird...


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

you need to see them fly. so high that they look like flies and they stay up for about 8 hrs on average.


----------



## nkniki (Jan 30, 2007)

look like iran hige flayer 
do they tumbel in the air????


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

they dont tumble but they fly high and circle there loft.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

*Here u go..*

go here:

http://www.loft66.20m.com/photo.html

try and match pictures...
good luck!


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks, i will check it out


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

nkiniki, 

which country are you wrinting from. can u post a picture of the iran high flyer


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

The iranian is quite different..

I'm sure its a QABLI, a cross b/w tippler and homer


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

is it true that any flying pigeon crossed with a tippler will be great flyers.is tippler blood so good for flying


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi Hamza,

i cannot access this site, its not loading.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

*Images!*

The page has pics of pigeons, and pics and pics....
try searching "aseel" in google image search...

What are SURKHAS in english??
i cant post a link but plz search "surkha" in google image search and u'll see a picture of a brownish/reddish bird...(only mine had a crest as the crested are a show/high flying type)


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

never heard of surkas. u will need to post a picture


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

hi Hamza,

went thru all, found about 2 pigeon pics only.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

here's a "poor quality" QABLI..
They kinda look the same..

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/1140411042037400315rQiopd
http://pets.webshots.com/photo/1140398065037400315AlGFJv


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Hamza said:


> The page has pics of pigeons, and pics and pics....
> try searching "aseel" in google image search...
> 
> What are SURKHAS in english??
> i cant post a link but plz search "surkha" in google image search and u'll see a picture of a brownish/reddish bird...(only mine had a crest as the crested are a show/high flying type)


mashallah vry nyc pigeons kp up da gd wrk
im aslam 4m krighley,england
my contact number is 07814665720
if u wanna contact me
thanx


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

It is nice of you people sharing your knowledge of other breeds as well as breeding them. Thanks!


----------



## jang786 (May 22, 2007)

i had a pair when i was in pakistan, they would fly for hours and they look like flies when they are in the air. everyone that i knew had these pigeons.


----------



## usman_rana (Jul 6, 2011)

Dear Bro If U Want To Se Pakistani Piges Plz Watch On My Channel At Youtube

My Channel Is 

Billuusa2003

Watch And Enjoy


----------

